# Best body kit for my b14



## Triple_T (Mar 18, 2004)

Alright i have a 1997 Nissan 200SX and i already have the Andy's Auto Sport combat front bumper, and i need side skirts and a rear bumper.....I know you get what you pay for, but i dont have alot of money, im not gonna lie, but im working, and the money is coming in, so if you could recomend sides and a bumper that would be awesome. Im looking for basically the cheapest(cost) and the best for the money, so almost a happy medium, i know something from larry's auto world or whatever might cost 100 bucks but will suck but then something from a name brand company will cost 1000 so if you could give me the cheapest to the most expensive and you opinions, i would be greatly apreciative!!! thank you


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

Triple_T said:


> Alright i have a 1997 Nissan 200SX and i already have the Andy's Auto Sport combat front bumper, and i need side skirts and a rear bumper.....I know you get what you pay for, but i dont have alot of money, im not gonna lie, but im working, and the money is coming in, so if you could recomend sides and a bumper that would be awesome. Im looking for basically the cheapest(cost) and the best for the money, so almost a happy medium, i know something from larry's auto world or whatever might cost 100 bucks but will suck but then something from a name brand company will cost 1000 so if you could give me the cheapest to the most expensive and you opinions, i would be greatly apreciative!!! thank you


There is no suck thing as a cheap body kit. I also know what it means not to have the paper to buy something you want. Try www.grounddynamics.com, thats where I bought my kit. R33 sides like 200 bucks and evo rear bumper like 180. take your time and do it right when it comes to installing it and you can make an ok body kit look realy good.


----------



## Triple_T (Mar 18, 2004)

wow that site has the best prices i have seen in a long time, thanks!!!! just around my price range! Also can you tell me if the extreme rear and sides will look good with this front bumper? http://www.**************.com/nissan/95_98sentra200sxfrt.html

thanks guys!!


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

Marius said:


> There is no suck thing as a cheap body kit. I also know what it means not to have the paper to buy something you want. Try www.grounddynamics.com, thats where I bought my kit. R33 sides like 200 bucks and evo rear bumper like 180. take your time and do it right when it comes to installing it and you can make an ok body kit look realy good.



Yea groundynamics is where I bought my Kit long time ago


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

just get se-r sideskirts...


----------

